# laptop mit 2.6.9-gentoo-r13

## Macrobiotus

Hier mein Problem:

Direkt nachdem ich den neu gebauten Kernel in Grub ausgewählt habe sehe ich nur noch das hier:

http://macrobiotus.coolfreepages.com/Forum/laptop.htm

Aber der Recher bootet und über ssh kann ich auf ihn zugreifen.

Hier mein /var/log/syslog. Was habe ich denn bloß vergessen/falsch gemacht ??

Ach ja, der alte (2.6.3) klappt noch.

[code:1:1d1bba60f7]Jan  2 17:20:09 localhost syslogd 1.4.1: restart.

Jan  2 17:20:11 localhost logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Jan  2 17:20:46 localhost last message repeated 14 times

Jan  2 17:21:47 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 17:22:48 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 17:23:49 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 17:24:50 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 17:25:51 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 17:26:52 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 17:27:53 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 17:28:54 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 17:29:55 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 17:30:00 localhost last message repeated 3 times

Jan  2 17:30:01 localhost /usr/sbin/cron[18755]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jan  2 17:30:05 localhost logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Jan  2 17:30:40 localhost last message repeated 14 times

Jan  2 17:31:41 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 17:31:57 localhost last message repeated 7 times

Jan  2 17:31:58 localhost init: Switching to runlevel: 6

Jan  2 17:32:02 localhost logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Jan  2 17:32:02 localhost logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Jan  2 17:32:04 localhost rpc.mountd: Caught signal 15, un-registering and exiting.

Jan  2 17:32:04 localhost kernel: nfsd: last server has exited

Jan  2 17:32:04 localhost kernel: nfsd: unexporting all filesystems

Jan  2 17:32:07 localhost logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Jan  2 17:32:12 localhost last message repeated 3 times

Jan  2 17:32:14 localhost exiting on signal 15

Jan  2 17:33:55 localhost syslogd 1.4.1: restart.

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: klogd 1.4.1, log source = /proc/kmsg started.

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Cannot find map file.

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Error querying loaded modules - Function not implemented 

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Linux version 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 (root@star2) (gcc-Version 3.3.3 20040412 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.3-r6, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #1 SMP Tue Sep 21 21:14:08 CEST 2004

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel:  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel:  BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel:  BIOS-e820: 00000000000ea400 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel:  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000007ff0000 (usable)

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel:  BIOS-e820: 0000000007ff0000 - 0000000007ff3c00 (ACPI data)

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel:  BIOS-e820: 0000000007ff3c00 - 0000000008000000 (ACPI NVS)

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel:  BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: 127MB LOWMEM available.

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 32752

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel:   DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel:   Normal zone: 28656 pages, LIFO batch:6

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel:   HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: DMI present.

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                     ) @ 0x000f6a70

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: ACPI: RSDT (v001 FUJITS          0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x07ff08bc

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: ACPI: FADT (v001 FUJITS          0x06040000 PTL  0x000f4240) @ 0x07ff3b54

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: ACPI: BOOT (v001 FUJITS          0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x07ff3bd8

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: ACPI: DSDT (v001 FUJITS          0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x00000000

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Built 1 zonelists

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda8

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- reenabling.

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Could not enable APIC!

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Initializing CPU#0

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0560000 soft=c0558000

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: PID hash table entries: 512 (order 9: 4096 bytes)

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Detected 746.830 MHz processor.

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Using tsc for high-res timesource

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Inode-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Memory: 124228k/131008k available (3072k kernel code, 6244k reserved, 1132k data, 216k init, 0k highmem)

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 1474.56 BogoMIPS

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: CPU: L2 cache: 128K

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: CPU: After all inits, caps:        0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000040

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Intel machine check architecture supported.

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: CPU0: Intel Celeron (Coppermine) stepping 06

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 365.95 usecs.

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: task migration cache decay timeout: 1 msecs.

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: SMP motherboard not detected.

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Local APIC not detected. Using dummy APIC emulation.

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Brought up 1 CPUs

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: CPU0:  online

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel:  domain 0: span 01

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel:   groups: 01

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel:   domain 1: span 01

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel:    groups: 01

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 16

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd9ce, last bus=0

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: PCI: Using configuration type 1

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Level Trigger.

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: ACPI: Interpreter enabled

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 14 15)

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 14 15)

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 0)

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: ACPI: Power Resource [PIDE] (off)

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: ACPI: Power Resource [PFAN] (off)

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: PnPBIOS: Scanning system for PnP BIOS support...

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: PnPBIOS: Found PnP BIOS installation structure at 0xc00f6a90

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: PnPBIOS: PnP BIOS version 1.0, entry 0xf0000:0x9d64, dseg 0x400

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0xff00-0xff00 has been reserved

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: pnp: 00:0a: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: pnp: 00:0a: ioport range 0x8000-0x803f has been reserved

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: pnp: 00:0a: ioport range 0x2180-0x218f has been reserved

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: PnPBIOS: 18 nodes reported by PnP BIOS; 18 recorded by driver

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: SCSI subsystem initialized

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Linux Kernel Card Services

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel:   options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: usbcore: registered new driver hub

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 5

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:00.1[B] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:00.2[B] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 10

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 9

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:07.2[D] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0a.1[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: vesafb: SM720, SM720, SM720 (OEM: Silicon Motion SM720 VGA BIOS)

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: vesafb: protected mode interface info at ca5c:0004

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00ca5f9, set palette = c00ca64d

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: vesafb: pmi: ports = 

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: mtrr: base(0xf8200000) is not aligned on a size(0x400000) boundary

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: vesafb: framebuffer at 0xf8200000, mapped to 0xc8809000, size 4096k

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Simple Boot Flag value 0x0 read from CMOS RAM was invalid

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Simple Boot Flag at 0x37 set to 0x1

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Machine check exception polling timer started.

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: audit(1104687191.652:0): initialized

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: udf: registering filesystem

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: ACPI: Fan [FAN] (off)

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2, 8 throttling states)

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (57 C)

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel:  Firmware: 4.6

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel:  Sensor: 19

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel:  new absolute packet format

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel:  Touchpad has extended capability bits

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel:  -> multifinger detection

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel:  -> palm detection

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio1

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: ttyS3 at I/O 0x2e8 (irq = 3) is a NS16550A

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:00.2 (0000 -> 0001)

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:00.2[B] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: acpi_floppy_resource: 6 ioports at 0x3f0

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: acpi_floppy_resource: 1 ioports at 0x3f7

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: floppy: controller ACPI FDC at I/O 0x3f0-0x3f5, 0x3f7-0x3f7 irq 6 dma channel 2

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: orinoco.c 0.13e (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> and others)

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: orinoco_pci.c 0.13e (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> & Jean Tourrilhes <jt@hpl.hp.com>)

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Loaded prism54 driver, version 1.2

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: PIIX4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:07.1

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: PIIX4: chipset revision 0

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: PIIX4: not 100%% native mode: will probe irqs later

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel:     ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1000-0x1007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: hda: FUJITSU MHM2100AT, ATA DISK drive

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: hdb: QSI CD-ROM SCR-242, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Using anticipatory io scheduler

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: hda: max request size: 128KiB

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: hda: 19640880 sectors (10056 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=19485/16/63, UDMA(33)

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel:  /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 p6 p7 p8 p9 >

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: hdb: ATAPI 24X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: libata version 1.02 loaded.

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:0a.0 [10cf:1095]

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Yenta: Enabling burst memory read transactions

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Yenta: Using INTVAL to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Yenta TI: socket 0000:00:0a.0, mfunc 0x012c1272, devctl 0x66

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0858, PCI irq 10

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Socket status: 30000010

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0a.1[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:0a.1 [10cf:1095]

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Yenta: Using INTVAL to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Yenta TI: socket 0000:00:0a.1, mfunc 0x012c1272, devctl 0x66

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0858, PCI irq 10

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Socket status: 30000006

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Intel ISA PCIC probe: not found.

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Device 'i823650' does not have a release() function, it is broken and must be fixed.

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Badness in device_release at drivers/base/core.c:85

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel:  [<c023f3c8>] kobject_cleanup+0x98/0xa0

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel:  [<c053e766>] init_i82365+0x1d6/0x1f0

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel:  [<c024737c>] pci_register_driver+0x7c/0xa0

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel:  [<c051d9ab>] do_initcalls+0x2b/0xc0

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel:  [<c01328d5>] init_workqueues+0x15/0x2c

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel:  [<c0100526>] init+0x96/0x1f0

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel:  [<c0100490>] init+0x0/0x1f0

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel:  [<c01042c5>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0x10

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:07.2 (0000 -> 0001)

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:07.2[D] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: Intel Corp. 82440MX USB Universal Host Controller

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: irq 9, io base 00001020

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: usbcore: registered new driver usblp

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: USB Mass Storage support registered.

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: oprofile: using timer interrupt.

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 2

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 8192)

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: IPv4 over IPv4 tunneling driver

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (1023 buckets, 8184 max) - 300 bytes per conntrack

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 1

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 17

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S5)

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Mounted devfs on /dev

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 216k freed

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: Adding 248968k swap on /dev/hda7.  Priority:-1 extents:1

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: EXT3 FS on hda8, internal journal

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: EXT3 FS on hda9, internal journal

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: cs: IO port probe 0x0c00-0x0cff: clean.

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: cs: IO port probe 0x0800-0x08ff: clean.

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: cs: IO port probe 0x0100-0x04ff: excluding 0x398-0x39f

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: cs: IO port probe 0x0a00-0x0aff: clean.

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: cs: memory probe 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff: clean.

Jan  2 17:33:56 localhost kernel: eth0: NE2000 Compatible: io 0x300, irq 3, hw_addr 00:E0:98:95:83:78

Jan  2 17:33:57 localhost logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Jan  2 17:33:57 localhost logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Jan  2 17:34:02 localhost rpc.statd[6543]: Version 1.0.6 Starting

Jan  2 17:34:02 localhost logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Jan  2 17:34:02 localhost logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Jan  2 17:34:03 localhost /usr/sbin/cron[6672]: (CRON) STARTUP (V5.0)

Jan  2 17:34:04 localhost kernel: fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'default'

Jan  2 17:34:05 localhost kernel: fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

Jan  2 17:34:05 localhost kernel: fbsplash: console 1 using theme 'default'

Jan  2 17:34:05 localhost kernel: fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 1

Jan  2 17:34:05 localhost kernel: fbsplash: console 2 using theme 'default'

Jan  2 17:34:05 localhost kernel: fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 2

Jan  2 17:34:05 localhost kernel: fbsplash: console 3 using theme 'default'

Jan  2 17:34:05 localhost kernel: fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 3

Jan  2 17:34:05 localhost kernel: fbsplash: console 4 using theme 'default'

Jan  2 17:34:05 localhost kernel: fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 4

Jan  2 17:34:05 localhost kernel: fbsplash: console 5 using theme 'default'

Jan  2 17:34:05 localhost kernel: fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 5

Jan  2 17:34:05 localhost kernel: fbsplash: console 6 using theme 'default'

Jan  2 17:34:05 localhost kernel: fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 6

Jan  2 17:34:05 localhost kernel: fbsplash: console 7 using theme 'default'

Jan  2 17:34:05 localhost kernel: fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 7

Jan  2 17:34:05 localhost kernel: fbsplash: console 8 using theme 'default'

Jan  2 17:34:05 localhost kernel: fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 8

Jan  2 17:34:05 localhost kernel: fbsplash: console 9 using theme 'default'

Jan  2 17:34:05 localhost kernel: fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 9

Jan  2 17:34:05 localhost kernel: fbsplash: console 10 using theme 'default'

Jan  2 17:34:05 localhost kernel: fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 10

Jan  2 17:34:07 localhost logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Jan  2 17:34:38 localhost last message repeated 12 times

Jan  2 17:35:39 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 17:36:14 localhost last message repeated 15 times

Jan  2 17:36:20 localhost kernel:     ACPI-0347: *** Error: Handler for [EmbeddedControl] returned AE_TIME

Jan  2 17:36:20 localhost logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Jan  2 17:36:20 localhost kernel:     ACPI-1133: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._STA] (Node c7f5aac0), AE_TIME

Jan  2 17:36:20 localhost logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Jan  2 17:36:55 localhost last message repeated 13 times

Jan  2 17:37:56 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 17:38:57 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 17:39:58 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 17:39:58 localhost logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Jan  2 17:40:02 localhost /usr/sbin/cron[7152]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jan  2 17:40:03 localhost logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Jan  2 17:40:38 localhost last message repeated 14 times

Jan  2 17:41:39 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 17:42:40 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 17:43:41 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 17:44:42 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 17:45:43 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 17:46:44 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 17:47:45 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 17:48:46 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 17:49:47 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 17:49:57 localhost last message repeated 5 times

Jan  2 17:50:01 localhost /usr/sbin/cron[7636]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jan  2 17:50:02 localhost logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Jan  2 17:50:33 localhost last message repeated 12 times

Jan  2 17:51:34 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 17:52:40 localhost last message repeated 26 times

Jan  2 17:53:46 localhost last message repeated 26 times

Jan  2 17:54:52 localhost last message repeated 26 times

Jan  2 17:55:58 localhost last message repeated 26 times

Jan  2 17:56:59 localhost last message repeated 25 times

Jan  2 17:58:05 localhost last message repeated 25 times

Jan  2 17:59:11 localhost last message repeated 26 times

Jan  2 17:59:56 localhost last message repeated 19 times

Jan  2 18:00:01 localhost /usr/sbin/cron[8121]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Jan  2 18:00:01 localhost /usr/sbin/cron[8122]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jan  2 18:00:01 localhost logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Jan  2 18:00:32 localhost last message repeated 12 times

Jan  2 18:01:33 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 18:02:34 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 18:03:35 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 18:04:36 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 18:05:42 localhost last message repeated 26 times

Jan  2 18:06:48 localhost last message repeated 26 times

Jan  2 18:07:49 localhost last message repeated 25 times

Jan  2 18:08:55 localhost last message repeated 25 times

Jan  2 18:10:01 localhost last message repeated 26 times

Jan  2 18:10:01 localhost logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Jan  2 18:10:01 localhost /usr/sbin/cron[8610]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jan  2 18:10:06 localhost logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Jan  2 18:10:41 localhost last message repeated 14 times

Jan  2 18:11:42 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 18:12:43 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 18:13:44 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 18:14:45 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 18:15:46 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 18:16:47 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 18:17:48 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 18:18:49 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 18:19:50 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 18:20:00 localhost last message repeated 5 times

Jan  2 18:20:01 localhost /usr/sbin/cron[9094]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jan  2 18:20:05 localhost logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Jan  2 18:20:40 localhost last message repeated 14 times

Jan  2 18:21:41 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 18:22:42 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 18:23:43 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 18:24:44 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 18:25:45 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 18:26:46 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 18:27:47 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 18:27:57 localhost last message repeated 5 times

Jan  2 18:28:01 localhost logger: ACPI action lid is not defined

Jan  2 18:28:07 localhost logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Jan  2 18:28:07 localhost logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Jan  2 18:28:10 localhost logger: ACPI action lid is not defined

Jan  2 18:28:12 localhost logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Jan  2 18:28:43 localhost last message repeated 12 times

Jan  2 18:29:09 localhost last message repeated 11 times

Jan  2 18:29:12 localhost gconfd (lutz-9693): starting (version 2.8.1), pid 9693 user 'lutz'

Jan  2 18:29:13 localhost gconfd (lutz-9693): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory" to a read-only configuration source at position 0

Jan  2 18:29:13 localhost gconfd (lutz-9693): Resolved address "xml:readwrite:/home/lutz/.gconf" to a writable configuration source at position 1

Jan  2 18:29:13 localhost gconfd (lutz-9693): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults" to a read-only configuration source at position 2

Jan  2 18:29:14 localhost logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Jan  2 18:29:24 localhost last message repeated 5 times

Jan  2 18:29:28 localhost gconfd (lutz-9693): Resolved address "xml:readwrite:/home/lutz/.gconf" to a writable configuration source at position 0

Jan  2 18:29:29 localhost logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Jan  2 18:30:00 localhost last message repeated 12 times

Jan  2 18:30:00 localhost logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Jan  2 18:30:01 localhost /usr/sbin/cron[9783]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jan  2 18:30:05 localhost logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Jan  2 18:30:40 localhost last message repeated 14 times

Jan  2 18:31:41 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 18:32:42 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 18:33:43 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 18:34:44 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 18:35:45 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 18:36:41 localhost last message repeated 23 times

Jan  2 18:36:46 localhost gconfd (lutz-9693): Exiting

Jan  2 18:36:47 localhost logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Jan  2 18:36:52 localhost last message repeated 3 times

Jan  2 18:36:55 localhost gconfd (lutz-10260): starting (version 2.8.1), pid 10260 user 'lutz'

Jan  2 18:36:55 localhost gconfd (lutz-10260): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory" to a read-only configuration source at position 0

Jan  2 18:36:55 localhost gconfd (lutz-10260): Resolved address "xml:readwrite:/home/lutz/.gconf" to a writable configuration source at position 1

Jan  2 18:36:55 localhost gconfd (lutz-10260): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults" to a read-only configuration source at position 2

Jan  2 18:36:57 localhost logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Jan  2 18:36:57 localhost logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Jan  2 18:36:58 localhost gconfd (lutz-10260): Resolved address "xml:readwrite:/home/lutz/.gconf" to a writable configuration source at position 0

Jan  2 18:37:03 localhost logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Jan  2 18:37:24 localhost last message repeated 9 times

Jan  2 18:37:25 localhost gconfd (lutz-10260): SIGHUP received, reloading all databases

Jan  2 18:37:25 localhost gconfd (lutz-10260): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory" to a read-only configuration source at position 0

Jan  2 18:37:25 localhost gconfd (lutz-10260): Resolved address "xml:readwrite:/home/lutz/.gconf" to a writable configuration source at position 1

Jan  2 18:37:25 localhost gconfd (lutz-10260): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults" to a read-only configuration source at position 2

Jan  2 18:37:29 localhost logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Jan  2 18:37:44 localhost last message repeated 7 times

Jan  2 18:37:49 localhost gconfd (lutz-10260): Resolved address "xml:readwrite:/home/lutz/.gconf" to a writable configuration source at position 0

Jan  2 18:37:49 localhost logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Jan  2 18:38:15 localhost last message repeated 11 times

Jan  2 18:38:18 localhost kernel: nfs warning: mount version older than kernel

Jan  2 18:38:18 localhost kernel: NFS: NFSv3 not supported.

Jan  2 18:38:18 localhost kernel: nfs warning: mount version older than kernel

Jan  2 18:38:21 localhost logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Jan  2 18:38:56 localhost last message repeated 14 times

Jan  2 18:39:57 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 18:39:57 localhost logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Jan  2 18:40:01 localhost /usr/sbin/cron[10996]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jan  2 18:40:02 localhost logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Jan  2 18:40:33 localhost last message repeated 12 times

Jan  2 18:41:34 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 18:42:35 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 18:43:36 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 18:44:37 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 18:45:38 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 18:46:39 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 18:47:40 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 18:48:41 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 18:49:42 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 18:49:57 localhost last message repeated 7 times

Jan  2 18:50:01 localhost /usr/sbin/cron[11646]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jan  2 18:50:02 localhost logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Jan  2 18:50:37 localhost last message repeated 14 times

Jan  2 18:51:38 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 18:51:38 localhost logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Jan  2 18:51:43 localhost logger: ACPI action lid is not defined

Jan  2 18:51:50 localhost last message repeated 2 times

Jan  2 18:51:54 localhost logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Jan  2 18:52:29 localhost last message repeated 14 times

Jan  2 18:53:30 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 18:54:31 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 18:55:32 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 18:56:33 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 18:57:34 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 18:58:35 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 18:59:36 localhost last message repeated 22 times

Jan  2 19:00:01 localhost last message repeated 11 times

Jan  2 19:00:01 localhost /usr/sbin/cron[13915]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jan  2 19:00:01 localhost /usr/sbin/cron[13914]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Jan  2 19:00:06 localhost logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Jan  2 19:00:37 localhost last message repeated 12 times

Jan  2 19:01:38 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 19:02:39 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 19:03:45 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 19:04:51 localhost last message repeated 26 times

Jan  2 19:05:52 localhost last message repeated 25 times

Jan  2 19:06:58 localhost last message repeated 25 times

Jan  2 19:08:04 localhost last message repeated 26 times

Jan  2 19:09:04 localhost last message repeated 25 times

Jan  2 19:10:00 localhost last message repeated 22 times

Jan  2 19:10:01 localhost /usr/sbin/cron[16751]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jan  2 19:10:05 localhost logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Jan  2 19:10:36 localhost last message repeated 12 times

Jan  2 19:11:37 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 19:12:38 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 19:13:39 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 19:14:40 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 19:15:41 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 19:16:42 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 19:17:48 localhost last message repeated 26 times

Jan  2 19:18:54 localhost last message repeated 26 times

Jan  2 19:20:00 localhost last message repeated 26 times

Jan  2 19:20:00 localhost logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Jan  2 19:20:01 localhost /usr/sbin/cron[18816]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jan  2 19:20:05 localhost logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Jan  2 19:20:40 localhost last message repeated 14 times

Jan  2 19:21:41 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 19:22:42 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 19:22:42 localhost logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Jan  2 19:22:47 localhost logger: ACPI action lid is not defined

Jan  2 19:22:52 localhost logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Jan  2 19:23:23 localhost last message repeated 12 times

Jan  2 19:24:24 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 19:25:25 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 19:26:26 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 19:27:32 localhost last message repeated 26 times

Jan  2 19:28:38 localhost last message repeated 26 times

Jan  2 19:29:39 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 19:29:59 localhost last message repeated 9 times

Jan  2 19:30:01 localhost /usr/sbin/cron[20849]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jan  2 19:30:04 localhost logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Jan  2 19:30:39 localhost last message repeated 14 times

Jan  2 19:31:40 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 19:32:41 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 19:33:42 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 19:34:43 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 19:35:19 localhost last message repeated 15 times

Jan  2 19:35:23 localhost logger: ACPI action lid is not defined

Jan  2 19:35:25 localhost last message repeated 2 times

Jan  2 19:35:29 localhost logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Jan  2 19:36:04 localhost last message repeated 14 times

Jan  2 19:37:05 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 19:38:06 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 19:39:07 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 19:39:58 localhost last message repeated 21 times

Jan  2 19:40:01 localhost /usr/sbin/cron[21869]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jan  2 19:40:03 localhost logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Jan  2 19:40:34 localhost last message repeated 12 times

Jan  2 19:41:35 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 19:42:41 localhost last message repeated 26 times

Jan  2 19:43:47 localhost last message repeated 26 times

Jan  2 19:44:48 localhost last message repeated 25 times

Jan  2 19:45:54 localhost last message repeated 25 times

Jan  2 19:47:00 localhost last message repeated 26 times

Jan  2 19:48:06 localhost last message repeated 26 times

Jan  2 19:49:12 localhost last message repeated 26 times

Jan  2 19:49:57 localhost last message repeated 19 times

Jan  2 19:50:01 localhost /usr/sbin/cron[22353]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jan  2 19:50:02 localhost logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Jan  2 19:50:33 localhost last message repeated 12 times

Jan  2 19:51:34 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 19:52:35 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 19:53:36 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 19:54:37 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 19:55:38 localhost last message repeated 25 times

Jan  2 19:56:44 localhost last message repeated 25 times

Jan  2 19:57:50 localhost last message repeated 26 times

Jan  2 19:58:56 localhost last message repeated 26 times

Jan  2 19:59:56 localhost last message repeated 25 times

Jan  2 20:00:01 localhost /usr/sbin/cron[22837]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jan  2 20:00:01 localhost /usr/sbin/cron[22841]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Jan  2 20:00:02 localhost logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Jan  2 20:00:37 localhost last message repeated 14 times

Jan  2 20:01:38 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 20:02:39 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 20:03:40 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 20:04:41 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 20:05:42 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 20:06:43 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 20:07:44 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 20:08:45 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 20:09:46 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 20:10:01 localhost last message repeated 7 times

Jan  2 20:10:01 localhost /usr/sbin/cron[23327]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jan  2 20:10:06 localhost logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Jan  2 20:10:41 localhost last message repeated 14 times

Jan  2 20:11:42 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 20:12:43 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 20:13:44 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 20:14:45 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 20:15:46 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 20:16:47 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 20:17:48 localhost last message repeated 24 times

Jan  2 20:18:18 localhost last message repeated 13 times

Jan  2 20:18:21 localhost logger: ACPI action lid is not defined

Jan  2 20:18:24 localhost logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Jan  2 20:18:54 localhost last message repeated 13 times

Jan  2 20:18:59 localhost init: Switching to runlevel: 6

Jan  2 20:18:59 localhost logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Jan  2 20:19:09 localhost last message repeated 5 times

Jan  2 20:19:10 localhost rpc.mountd: Caught signal 15, un-registering and exiting.

Jan  2 20:19:11 localhost kernel: nfsd: last server has exited

Jan  2 20:19:11 localhost kernel: nfsd: unexporting all filesystems

Jan  2 20:19:11 localhost rpc.statd[6543]: Caught signal 15, un-registering and exiting.

Jan  2 20:19:14 localhost logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Jan  2 20:19:19 localhost last message repeated 3 times

Jan  2 20:19:21 localhost exiting on signal 15

Jan  2 20:20:37 localhost syslogd 1.4.1: restart.

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: klogd 1.4.1, log source = /proc/kmsg started.

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: Cannot find map file.

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: Error querying loaded modules - Function not implemented 

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: Linux version 2.6.9-gentoo-r13 (root@star2) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #4 Sun Jan 2 19:31:04 CET 2005

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel:  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel:  BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel:  BIOS-e820: 00000000000ea400 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel:  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000007ff0000 (usable)

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel:  BIOS-e820: 0000000007ff0000 - 0000000007ff3c00 (ACPI data)

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel:  BIOS-e820: 0000000007ff3c00 - 0000000008000000 (ACPI NVS)

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel:  BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: 127MB LOWMEM available.

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 32752

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel:   DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel:   Normal zone: 28656 pages, LIFO batch:6

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel:   HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: DMI present.

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                 ) @ 0x000f6a70

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: ACPI: RSDT (v001 FUJITS          0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x07ff08bc

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: ACPI: FADT (v001 FUJITS          0x06040000 PTL  0x000f4240) @ 0x07ff3b54

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: ACPI: BOOT (v001 FUJITS          0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x07ff3bd8

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: ACPI: DSDT (v001 FUJITS          0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x00000000

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: Built 1 zonelists

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda8

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: No local APIC present or hardware disabled

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: Initializing CPU#0

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0590000 soft=c058f000

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: PID hash table entries: 512 (order: 9, 8192 bytes)

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: Detected 746.830 MHz processor.

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: Using tsc for high-res timesource

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: Inode-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: Memory: 124364k/131008k available (3294k kernel code, 6132k reserved, 1140k data, 208k init, 0k highmem)

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 1478.65 BogoMIPS (lpj=739328)

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: CPU: L2 cache: 128K

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: CPU: After all inits, caps:        0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000040

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: Intel machine check architecture supported.

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: CPU: Intel Celeron (Coppermine) stepping 06

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Level Trigger.

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 16

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd9ce, last bus=0

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: PCI: Using configuration type 1

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040816

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: ACPI: Interpreter enabled

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 14 15)

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 14 15)

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 0)

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: ACPI: Power Resource [PIDE] (off)

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: ACPI: Power Resource [PFAN] (off)

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: PnPBIOS: Scanning system for PnP BIOS support...

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: PnPBIOS: Found PnP BIOS installation structure at 0xc00f6a90

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: PnPBIOS: PnP BIOS version 1.0, entry 0xf0000:0x9d64, dseg 0x400

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: PnPBIOS: 18 nodes reported by PnP BIOS; 18 recorded by driver

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: SCSI subsystem initialized

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: Linux Kernel Card Services

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel:   options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: usbcore: registered new driver hub

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 5

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:00.1[B] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:00.2[B] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 10

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 9

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:07.2[D] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0a.1[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0xff00-0xff00 has been reserved

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: pnp: 00:0a: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: pnp: 00:0a: ioport range 0x8000-0x803f could not be reserved

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: pnp: 00:0a: ioport range 0x2180-0x218f has been reserved

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: Simple Boot Flag value 0x0 read from CMOS RAM was invalid

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: Simple Boot Flag at 0x37 set to 0x1

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: audit(1104697193.4294967045:0): initialized

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: NTFS driver 2.1.20 [Flags: R/O].

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: inotify init: minor=63

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: vesafb: SM720, SM720, SM720 (OEM: Silicon Motion SM720 VGA BIOS)

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

Jan  2 20:20:38 localhost kernel: vesafb: protected mode interface info at ca5c:0

----------

## Dr_Pepper

Du hast ein Frambuffer-Problem. Was steht denn in Deiner grub.conf?

----------

## Macrobiotus

```
timeout 30

default 0

color light-green/brown blink-red/blue

splashimage=(hd0,5)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title  Kernel2.6.9-gentoo-r13

root (hd0,5)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r13 root=/dev/hda8

#video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-16@85

```

Die Video-Reihe hats auch nicht gebracht  :Sad: 

----------

## Macrobiotus

Obwohl: Mit dem 2.6.3 klappts auch mit dem Konsolen-Hintergrundbild

----------

## Der P@te

Ändere es mal nach diesem Muster:

vorher:

```

video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr 1024x768@60 splash=verbose,theme:GoGentooGo

```

nachher:

```

video=vesafb:1024x768-24@60 splash=verbose,theme:GoGentooGo

```

----------

## Dr_Pepper

Bei mir sieht das so aus:

```
title=Gentoo Linux (Kernel 2.6.9-gentoo-r13)

root (hd0,5)

kernel /kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r13 root=/dev/hda8 video=1024x768-16@60
```

----------

## Macrobiotus

nein, klappt alles nicht   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ich nehme erstmal den ganzen framebufferKram raus und versuche es dann langsam   :Confused: 

----------

## amne

Um sonstige Fehler auszuschliessen: Hast du die alte .config mit make oldconfig importiert?

----------

## Macrobiotus

nee (was der Bauer nicht kennt, frisst er nicht). Ich speichere die alte/ neue Kernelkonfiguration mit Datumsname unter root. Die habe ich genommen.

Macht das was? von 2.6.3 zu 2.6.9 doch nicht, oder?

EDIT: Achja - ohne Framebuffer klappts. Der Laptop ist sowieso lahm, da kann ich den frien Speicher gut gebrauchen  :Wink: 

----------

## amne

Auch wenns vielleicht jetzt nicht unbedingt mit deinem aktuellen Problem zu tun hat: cp /usr/src/linux-2.6.alt/.config /usr/src/linux-2.6.neu/, Symlink für /usr/src/linux umsetzen, cd /usr/src/linux, make oldconfig ist die eleganteste Methode für ein Upgrade. Dabei wird die alte Konfiguration nach Änderungen durchsucht und du wirst nur bei neuen/geänderten Parametern nach deinen Wünschen gefragt. Dauert im Normalfall 1 Minute und man versäumt nichts wichtiges mehr.

----------

## daff

Hab ein sehr ähnliches Problem, wenn ich mit einem Kernel aus der 2.6.9er-Reihe meinen Laptop in höchster Auflösung (1400x1050) booten will. Der Screen sieht nach dem Umschalten auf vesafb-tng genau so aus, wie im obersten Post beschrieben.

Hab vor einiger Zeit hier im Forum einen Thread gefunden, der das gleiche beschreibt, kann ihn aber ums verrecken nicht wiederfinden. Offenbar ist das ein Problem mit den 2.6.9ern und der hohen Auflösung. Alle anderen Auflösungen funktionieren (sehen aber eben nicht so gut aus, weil ja Laptop-TFT und so) und mit einem 2.6.8er-Kernel gehts auch in 1400x1050. Ist also nur die Kombination 2.6.9+1400x1050+framebuffer. Ärgerlich!

Weiß nicht, wie es mit 2.6.10 aussieht, der scheint mir ein bisschen zu messed-up zu sein (USB-Probleme und so), drum will ich das nicht ausprobieren, und ein 2.6.8er kommt mir da nicht mehr drauf  :Smile: 

----------

